# Fn Taste beschäftigen

## mc-max

Hallo allerseits,

auf meinem Schlepptop hat die taste "Fn" im Moment keine Funktion. Schade... Dabei könnte ich sie so wunderbar für die verschiedenen Befehle gebrauchen... Vielleicht weiß einer wie ich dieser Taste ein neues Leben schenken kann?

Danke.

max

----------

## SvenFischer

Gibt die Taste denn einen Tastaturcode aus? Teste das mal mit dem Befehl "xev" aus.

----------

## slick

Ich meine an der FN wirst Du Dir die Zähne ausbeissen (aber evt. abhängig vom Hersteller), da diese keinen Tastaturcode hat, siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297477.html

----------

## mc-max

ne, die gibt kein Tastaturcode aus. Was heißt das jetzt?

----------

## firefly

das du diese taste nicht verwenden kannst  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> das du diese taste nicht verwenden kannst 

 

Also die Taste raus und eine neue rein  :Very Happy: 

Aber vorher aufpassen dass die auch funktioniert...

----------

## mc-max

na ja, es gibt doch das tool "FnFx" das von der Fn-Taste Gebrauch macht. Also muss es doch einen Weg geben, diese Taste doch zum Laufen zu bringen.

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Hab nen Toshiba und hab die FN Tasten mit FnFx für genau das benutzt was auch draufsteht... Suspend, Display heller/dunkler usw..

Jetzt unter Ubuntu gehen sie sogar out of the box, keine ahnung wie sie angesprochen werden.

----------

## firefly

das es unter Ubuntu jetzt "out of the box" läuft, könnte daran liegen das die fn+<taste> kombination jetzt ein acpi button event auslösen zumindestens was die taste für suspend betrifft(vorrausgesetz du verwendets software suspend oder ähnliches)

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

möglich, um ehrlich zu sein habbich ubunt aber installiert weil ich keine lust hatte mir um ebenjene details gedanken zu machen  :Smile: 

ich denke aber das es mehr ist als nur acpi events auf den Buttons, sind ja auch sachen wie Helligkeit, TV-Out usw dabei...

----------

## avx

Bei meinem Notebook, Sony TX1XP, gibt die FN-Taste standartmäßig auch keinen Event via xev oder showkeys von sich, allerdings existiert ein Input-Device dafür unter /dev/input (bei mir ist es event4).

Bei mir hat die Bindung von Programmen, bzw. in meinem Fall selbstgeschriebenen Skripten, mit evrouter einwandfrei funktioniert. Das passende Ebuild gibt es bei b.g.o., genau gesagt hier.

hth&cheers,

ph

----------

## Pfeiffer

Hallo,

dass die Fn-Taste an sich keinen Tastaturcode ausgibt, ist ziemlich normal (glaub ich). Allerdings solltest Du mal ausprobieren, ob z.B. Fn+F1 einen anderen Code hat als F1 allein.

Falls das der Fall ist, könntest Du beispielsweise mit xbindkeys Aktionen definieren, die bei "Fn+Taste" ausgeführt werden sollen.

----------

## big-birdy

Hi.

Ich habe eine Simens Amilo Laptop. Die FN Taste funktioniert ohne Probleme. Liegt wohl wirklich am Hersteller.

----------

## mc-max

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei mir hat die Bindung von Programmen, bzw. in meinem Fall selbstgeschriebenen Skripten, mit evrouter einwandfrei funktioniert. Das passende Ebuild gibt es bei b.g.o., genau gesagt hier.
> 
> 

 

Habe ich ausprobiert, doch auch hier gab es keinen Mux von der Fn-Taste während des Dumps.

Werde dann doch wieder FnFx einsetzen.

Danke an alle.

Gruß.

max

----------

